# Baymule’s 4th Lambing



## Baymule

Y’all take a look at Miranda Lambert. What day do you think she will lamb and how many? Miranda always has twins, but I’ve never seen her this big! 

I’m gonna say December 7 on Friday. Hoping it’s twins, not triplets!


----------



## Ridgetop

Beautiful udder!  Actually she doesn't really look that huge to me but I would have to see her not pregnant to judge.  Does she usually get this much milk before lambing?  Hopefully it will be twins, but she could easily nurse triplets with that udder.  I like triplets because they are an extra one to sell, but they sometimes get tangled up in the lambing process.  Hopefully she will lamb soon!


----------



## Rammy

Put a fork in her, shes ready to pop. Im betting triplets. Wow!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Holy sheep  Bay........she is a bigin, i guess she's  going to drop on the 6th, three ewes


----------



## Baymule

Her udder will get bigger, hard and her teats will be full and sticking straight out. She is the only ewe I have that will lamb in the barn. The rest go lamb outside. 

tomorrow we are cleaning out the sheep barn and spreading pine shavings.


----------



## Ridgetop

I think twins, but big ones.  Ewes are deceptive.


----------



## Baymule

I hope one is a ewe so I can keep her.


----------



## Latestarter

for multiple ewe lambs!


----------



## Ember Kinsch

Keep us updated!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Shoot me now - and I hope I'm wrong - but I'm thinking twin ram lambs.


----------



## Baymule

No babies this morning!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Do you have a breeding date?


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> Shoot me now - and I hope I'm wrong - but I'm thinking twin ram lambs.



Ummmm, that is one of those keep it to yourself statements!  

She has a BEAUTIFUL Udder! Wow, that's got to be one of the nicest sheep udders I've seen. Most sheep udders I am like  
Is that ewe crossed with Jacobs?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Southern by choice said:


> Ummmm, that is one of those keep it to yourself statements!


I know, I know...   but I couldn't stop myself!  (and I like to be right so I had to put it out there - just in case I AM!)


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Shoot me now - and I hope I'm wrong - but I'm thinking twin ram lambs.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Do you have a breeding date?


Nope.


----------



## Baymule

Today’s pictures. 




 



 


BJ and I cleaned out the Sheep lot under their roof. They still have their temporary shelter I threw up when we got them. They like it and I haven’t put up walls yet, so what the heck, they can keep it.  We scraped it down to dirt. I put two bales of pine shavings in their little shelter, so it’s ready for lambs. LOL


----------



## Mike CHS

I'll be amazed if there aren't at least two in there.


----------



## Rammy

Shoot! She looks like shes got 4!


----------



## rachels.haven

Wow, that sheep has an udder almost like a nigerian dwarf from that angle...a curly nigerian.


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> Ummmm, that is one of those keep it to yourself statements!
> 
> She has a BEAUTIFUL Udder! Wow, that's got to be one of the nicest sheep udders I've seen. Most sheep udders I am like
> Is that ewe crossed with Jacobs?



Miranda is a Dorper/Katahdin mix. She puts out a lot of milk, is a very good mother and raises nice lambs. I have two of her daughters that are FF and I am very happy to have them. 

@Mike CHS is going to sell me Ringo, his registered Katahdin ram. I will be able to register his lambs as half Katahdin. I will definitely keep Mirandas ewe lambs! then I will be culling the flock, the ewes that have singles. I'll start moving to registered Katahdins.


----------



## Southern by choice

I was just talking to someone about sheep. I mentioned if they were going to get sheep they should  get them from @Mike CHS 
I love that you are working toward the overall improvement/function on your ewes.  I knew you had dorper crosse, I guess the color was throwing me. Not even thinking of the Katahdin in there.
Have you ever thought of milking Miranda? I know they aren't dairy sheep, just curious.


----------



## Rammy

Are you coming to Tn to get Ringo?


----------



## Mike CHS

Our original 10 had some Dorper but we only have 4 of those left.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> @Mike CHS is going to sell me Ringo, his registered Katahdin ram


That's fantastic!  A win-win for everybody!


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> Have you ever thought of milking Miranda? I know they aren't dairy sheep, just curious.



She was run into the walls/fence wild if I even looked at her. She calmed down a LOT, but I don't think she would go for that! LOL LOL It is a thought though….



Rammy said:


> Are you coming to Tn to get Ringo?



Yup AND dragging my long suffering husband along with me! 



frustratedearthmother said:


> That's fantastic!  A win-win for everybody!



Yes it is!


----------



## Mike CHS

We know a couple of people that have Katahdins that have been handled a lot from birth that they can milk but their production isn't the best.  We have friends on another farm that crossed with dairy sheep so they could milk some and have since got out of pure bred Katahdins and switched to dairy.  I don't know their business model though.


----------



## Rammy

Soooooo when you coming to get him .....hint hint
......


----------



## Mike CHS

Bay is probably waiting on me for a time frame and I haven't been firm on that.  I'm still trying to decide on what to do with Maisy when I take her best friend away since she is my baby.  

Seriously not but we need to firm up something so it works for all.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Bay is probably waiting on me for a time frame and I haven't been firm on that.  I'm still trying to decide on what to do with Maisy when I take her best friend away since she is my baby.
> 
> Seriously not but we need to firm up something so it works for all.


In the mean time I have a ram, so not really worried about it. I guess you will just have to send Maisy with Ringo so she doesn't miss her best friend!


----------



## Mike CHS

Maisy isn't going anywhere other than my living room when she gets too tired of being a guardian.  

I have had a lot of dogs over the years but this one is going to stay with me in spite of how much she loves Ringo.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Maisy isn't going anywhere other than my living room when she gets too tired of being a guardian.
> 
> I have had a lot of dogs over the years but this one is going to stay with me in spite of how much she loves Ringo.


That is exactly what I expected you to say!


----------



## Ridgetop

Isn't it amazing how those giant guardian dogs can be so calm and quiet in the house?  They take up all the space on the floor in the family room but we forget they are actually in the house until they hear something and give the alarm as they leap to the door!

We leap too!  Straight up in the air from the couch where we are sitting watching TV!   It is a shock to suddenly hear those big aggressive barks coming from right under our feet.   Eek!  I'm glad we don't have heart conditions.

3 days to go for Bay's ewe to lamb.  We get to see who called it - # of lambs and due date.


----------



## Sheepshape

B I G twins.....and here's a hoping for ewe lambs.

I'd say watch that udder, though. Sometimes the teats on those whoppers get very swollen and too big for the lambs to suckle. Simple solution....milk her into a clean jug until the teats are lamb-mouth sized and then freeze the colostrum from the jug in case you need some for ewes who don't produce enough/orphans etc.

I had a ewe a couple of years back where the udder was vast......but no milk. Vet. reckoned that there was fibrous tissue in there and we tried oxytocin injections without success.....had to bottle feed the lambs.  This situation is rare, and that should be just one very 'milky' ewe.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Baymule

No lambs this morning!


----------



## Rammy

Lambwatch 2019.......


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Have you ever thought of milking Miranda? I know they aren't dairy sheep, just curious.


I was thinking the same thing. But, I know in the past Bay has said she wasn't much interested in milking her sheep. I've heard that sheep's milk is good, and I would live to try some. Hint hint.   Who knows, maybe Miranda will surprise you & calm down after this lambing. 

I have a suggestion. If she has a ewe lamb, let her nurse off mama, but also give her at least one bottle a day. Then, when she starts lambing, hopefully, she will have Miranda's udder & will give you LOTS of milk. As much as y'all like goat's milk, you should at least give it a try.

We did that with Faith & Hope, and they are both friendlier than their mama was.


----------



## Baymule

No lambs tonight.


----------



## Mike CHS

Ours never do it until we think they won't


----------



## Baymule

They will make you crazy. I need to have a heart to heart talk with Miranda. I really want her lambs born Friday.


----------



## bethh

Baymule said:


> Y’all take a look at Miranda Lambert. What day do you think she will lamb and how many? Miranda always has twins, but I’ve never seen her this big!
> 
> I’m gonna say December 7 on Friday. Hoping it’s twins, not triplets!
> 
> View attachment 55488
> 
> View attachment 55489


Alright,I know nothing about lambs except they are cute.  I have to get into this conversation.  I'm going to make a guess, 2 ewes and a ram.  Just so you know, something that big has to be full of cuteness.  Hope to wake up and see baby lambs.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> No lambs tonight.


----------



## Mini Horses

She looks to have enough milk to feed three...hmmm.

Dairy sheep milk has high butterfat.   Good cheese.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

MIRANDA.....i said thursday, three ewes...git er done


----------



## Rammy

Do we have lambs yet?


----------



## Ridgetop

Sheep milk is much higher in butterfat than goats milk.  Slightly different protein structure too.  If you have nice dairy goat does, why bother to milk your sheep unless that is all you have and want to try it.  Dairy sheep herds are usually kept by people who want to make specialty cheese.  I never cared for making cheese so never worried about milking my ewes.

I have milked ewes before for the reasons Sheepshape gave.  One ewe with a single had so much milk she just dripped after lambing so I milked her partially for a couple days until her milk production adjusted for her lamb.  I froze the colostrum and milk for emergencies even though we had dairy goats at the time.

Other ewes have had weak lambs and needed to be milked for the wax plug to come out. 

Another time a 4-H kid's mom called me to say that the lamb was not nursing.  When I went over, the FF ewe was so engorged that she would not let the lamb near her.  I milked out enough colostrum to feed the lamb  since it had not been able to nurse since birth the night before.  I milked out more so they could give the lamb a supplemental bottle because it was still so weak.  Next day I milked enough to relieve the pressure and put the lamb on the teat.  Once the pressure on the udder was relieved, and the lamb was stronger, the lamb was able to latch on and nurse.  They only had to give a bottle about 3 times.  But I was glad that I had experience with first freshening does since that ewe was not very cooperative.  I had to tie her to the fence and milk her on my knees!  The boys mom leaned against theewe to keeo her against the fence instead of leaping all over.   

Since Miranda has already got the reputation of being _"uncooperative"_  I wouldn't bother to milk her.  However, if your ewes are not already used to a stanchion, you might consider training them to hop up for a grain portion.  Easier to trim hooves, and in case you do have to milk them, they are stanchion trained! 
Mine are not quite there yet.    I have been remiss.


----------



## Baymule

No lambs yet! Got a new round bale delivered last night and they’ve been tearing it up. Supposed to rain 4-6 inches over the weekend starting tonight.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

we wanna see baby lambs


----------



## bethh

I just knew you'd have babies by now.  If lambs are like human babies, they will come in the middle of the night when everyone is tired.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, storm front has pressure changes  they all love to summon us then!    I think she's waiting for FRIDAY -- just for you.  We'll see.


----------



## Ridgetop

Make sure you have emergency lighting in the barn before the rain hits, because we all know that when you need it most the electricity will go out, you can't find the flashlights and the batteries are all really weak!  The lambing box is hidden behind the hay that just got delivered and the halter you need to tie that ewe to the fence so you can work on her behind parts is missing!

Nah!  We know you are super organized and ready for anything, Bay! Take a thermos of hot coffee to the barn though!  Waiting on pix.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

was all excited to get here and read that my prediction was correct...ugh nope...so we wait....


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah... we're all like 
  Even Bay


----------



## Baymule

Today is Pearl Harbor Day--and my brother's birthday. I miss him and really want lambs today!

It's raining.
It's cold.
It's nasty weather.
I'm sick and feel like crap.
Went down the checklist......that's when they have babies, right?


----------



## bethh

Baymule said:


> Today is Pearl Harbor Day--and my brother's birthday. I miss him and really want lambs today!
> 
> It's raining.
> It's cold.
> It's nasty weather.
> I'm sick and feel like crap.
> Went down the checklist......that's when they have babies, right?


The day isn’t over yet.  Hope they come today.  Hope you feel better.  Hugs from GA.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Very likely!  However, if you don't tell the ewe that you're sick you might get an extra day to get better!


----------



## Baymule

Haha I just suited up and went out in the drizzly rain to check on her. She's still fat. This morning I didn't see her so I walked to the round bale, she was on the other side. I called out Miranda! I swear, she pulled her head out of the hay bale and looked right at me! None of the other ewes even gave me a glance! I talked to her and she kept staring at me. Maybe she really was listening and will have her lambs today/tonight. LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

I’m sorry to hear you are not feeling well.  I haven’t been able to get on BYH for several days, and was expecting to get on here and see that the lambs were born. But am disappointed to see that Miranda is biding her time!  Although we both know that God’s timing is perfect. 

Well, Craig has gone to Jersey Girls, to get me some milk, so I can make my Quinoa Custard.  I’m off to take a shower, and when I get dressed I’m going to make us some Cracklin’ Jalapeno Cornbread, with the cracklin’s from that awesome pig fat we rendered. 

A five pound chunk of fat gives me 1/2 gallon plus a pint of amazing lard AND a little less than 2 cups of cracklins.     I put it in 1 cup sandwich bags in the freezer, for future use.  One of these days, I’m going to make a meat pie, using the lard for the crust. YUM!


----------



## Mike CHS

Pearl Harbor day and our wedding anniversary.


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet I finally nailed pie crust with the lard I rendered. All my life I have never made a good pie crust, just bought the frozen kind. I tried with my lard and BAM! BJ just raves about my pie crust. Finally. Why didn't I get pigs, save the fat and render lard sooner? LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

IKR?


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> Pearl Harbor day and our wedding anniversary.


Happy Anniversary, Mike!  How many years?


----------



## Mike CHS

Devonviolet said:


> Happy Anniversary, Mike!  How many years?



Married 8 years but together for 10.  When she chose that date I told her that being career Navy it wasn't likely that I would ever forget that date.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats Mike and Teresa! You're an awesome couple and I wish you many, many more happy years together.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@MikeCHS  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Baymule

Happy Anniversary Mike and Teresa!


----------



## Baymule

Today’s Miranda pictures. Still no lambs. 




 



 



 

And coming up behind her is Ewenique. Ewenique always has twins. She’s getting big but nowhere as big as Miranda! LOL


----------



## Rammy

Happy Anniversary, @Mike CHS and Teresa!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bay....she is so big she looks obese  !  She has to be ready to unload that that cargo...yikes


----------



## Latestarter

Really! That udder looks able to handle quads! There HAS to be twins minimum and poss trips in there! Can't be much longer to go.


----------



## Baymule

I have decided I have Jamaica Sheep because they Ja-Maica Me Crazy.

No lammys this morning!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

......stubborn  lammy momma


----------



## Rammy

Do I have to come down there and squeeze them out? Tell her to quit being so shelfish.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Just read through. Was kinda expecting to see lambs when I got to the end, guess not! Before it's too late, I'm gonna guess she will have 2 ewes. One will be normal size and one on the larger side. No harm in guessing!  It's a long shot but I'm guessing she will lamb on the 10th! Hopefully, I'm wrong and she goes sooner though!


----------



## bethh

What is the gestation of lambs?  When is she or was she due?


----------



## Baymule

bethh said:


> What is the gestation of lambs?  When is she or was she due?


Approximately 147 days. I don't use a marking crayon, so


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Tell me that there is no lambs....i won't  believe  you....reasons : your sick, crappy weather, overdue ewe about to explode....she had to of taken advantage of all that....unless she is waiting for Christmas !


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## B&B Happy goats

I know ...like really


----------



## Baymule

Left to right, Dinner, Scottie, Allie

It’s been nip and tuck with Allie. She finally stood up this evening yelling for a bottle. She is the smallest, so tiny, and was chilled to the bone.

BRB she just woke up hungry!


----------



## Devonviolet

WOOHOO!   TRIPS!!!  AWESOME!  TWO EUE LAMBS!!!  Or is Scottie a ram lamb?

    

So, when where they born?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank goodness....so happy for you all...go get that bottle momma,...hope she had a easy delivery for you and your feeling relieved and can get some rest ...they are so cute


----------



## Devonviolet

How is Miranda doing?


----------



## Baymule

I found them at 7 AM. 2 ewes and a Ram lamb. He’s named Dinner. ALL ram lambs get named Dinner. The biggest lamb is Scottie. My brother’s name was Scott, middle name Allen. The littlest is Allie. 

Miranda is the BEST mommy. Allie was so cold, have held her all day, warming her with blow dryer. All she would take was a few drops at a time. I didn’t think she would make it. We kept granddaughters today. Oldest held her for me too. Finally she took a bottle. Y’all cross your fingers that she makes it. Tomorrow we’ll work with her and Miranda to help Allie suckle.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

In both of your pictures,....you both look so happy and content, i will pray for your Allie......two years ago i kept two of my neighbors orphaned goats inside of my shirt for the day to get them to warm up....if anyone can keep them going ..it's  the two of you .


----------



## B&B Happy goats

In both of your pictures,....you both look so happy and content, i will pray for your Allie......two years ago i kept two of my neighbors orphaned goats inside of my shirt for the day to get them to warm up....if anyone can keep them going ..it's  the two of you .


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WooHoo!  Glad they're here!  How are you feeling?  Babies pull you out of the great funk?


----------



## Baymule

We have lammy poop!  Allie really let it go. She peed to. The things we get excited about...…  Hey, it means that the plumbing is working, that's a good thing, right? 

FEM we are feeling better, DH is better than me, but we're better.


----------



## Rammy

Ok so who called triplets?


----------



## Mike CHS

I think you definitely saved Allie and I love the way you guys look in the pictures.


----------



## Baymule

Allie is not out of the woods yet. She can't keep warm. I keep her wrapped up and run the hair dryer on her every so often. We'll see how it goes. All I can do is give it my best shot. My awesome husband made us grilled cheese sandwiches with chips. We were starving!


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Put a fork in her, shes ready to pop. Im betting triplets. Wow!





B&B Happy goats said:


> Holy sheep  Bay........she is a bigin, i guess she's  going to drop on the 6th, three ewes



@Rammy funny that you should ask...…


----------



## Mike CHS

The odds aren't on her side but you do what we do.


----------



## Baymule

bethh said:


> Alright,I know nothing about lambs except they are cute.  I have to get into this conversation.  I'm going to make a guess, 2 ewes and a ram.  Just so you know, something that big has to be full of cuteness.  Hope to wake up and see baby lambs.


WINNER! WINNER! CHICKEN DINNER!!


----------



## Rammy

Im sure your Miranda feels better getting those three out! Keeping fingers crossed the littlest one makes it.


----------



## goatgurl

congrats on the new lambs they are cuties, I just kept reading and reading, thinking on every page that she would have lambed by now but noooo  stubborn girl wanted to make you nuts.  hoping that allie is able to regulate her temperature pretty soon.  just let her sleep between you and BJ tonight and by morning she'll be ready to go out and live with mom and siblings.  I still have a couple of months before the games begin around here.


----------



## Baymule

She's in my lap, wrapped in a heavy towel. I run the hair dryer over her every so often. I hope she makes it. But at least I will still have two.


----------



## Devonviolet

CONGRATULATIONS on the two ewe lambs!  That is SO exciting. Great photos of you and your sweet DH!


----------



## goatgurl

have you thought about putting a hot water bottle in the towel with her to have extra heat in with her?  I've used a 2 liter coke bottle stuffed in a sock and then wrapped the baby and the bottle in a blanket together.  worked well for me.  are you milking miranda or what are you feeding allie?  make sure her bottle is really good and warm too to heat her from the inside out.  prayers that she makes it


----------



## Devonviolet

EXCELLENT advise!!!


----------



## luvmypets

goatgurl said:


> have you thought about putting a hot water bottle in the towel with her to have extra heat in with her?  I've used a 2 liter coke bottle stuffed in a sock and then wrapped the baby and the bottle in a blanket together.  worked well for me.  are you milking miranda or what are you feeding allie?  make sure her bottle is really good and warm too to heat her from the inside out.  prayers that she makes it


I have done that with some of the orphan piglets I’ve had, works like a charm, they will snuggle up right next to it.


----------



## Rammy

I wonder if a heating pad on low with some towels over it in a bix would work? I know it does for small animals like cats and dogs. Never heard if anyones tried it for lambs.


----------



## Baymule

I held her all night, thought she was a goner at 3AM but she hung in there. Miranda and I had a Sheep rodeo this morning and I milked my first sheep ever, my first any animal ever. I got 2 ounces and Allie drank most of it. She is a fighter. If she’s trying so hard how can I do any less?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope she makes it! Glad you were able to get some milk from Miranda.  Were you able to get her any colostrum yesterday?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So happy she made it through  the night,  i know everyone  is offering advice....so here is my go to resource  lol...durvet, lamb & kid , omega 3 6 9 high calorie liquid supplement...squirt in mouth....i have used it many times, and saved many kids with it....it even helped keep Samantha alive for three days.  That was my two cents worth...iI know you got this under control Bay....waiting on more pictures. ...hug them  babies for me


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Congrats on the lambs! Sorry, Allie isn't doing too good Praying she continues to get better!


----------



## Ridgetop

Take one of DH's old socks and cut head hole in toe, then leg holes, her butt should come out the top of the sock.  Put her in it to help keep her warm.  Worked like a charm on a couple preemie kids we had.  If you can sacrifice a wool sock, even better.  Use the pair so you can change the sock when she pees/poops on it.  Also, hook up a heating lamb in barn high enough over pen that it is not a danger.  We use a standard old reflector plug in clip on hop light.  You can use a heat bulb now and eventually a 100 watt light bulb will do just as well as she gets stronger.  She may have had some trauma during birth.  Ordinarily she would be the white dot on the hillside, good thing you found her in time. You could also try some of the calcium selenium gel paste.  It doesn't have a lot of selenium, but might help. 

Good Luck.  We saved 3 out of 4 preemie goat kids one year so you have a good start on her.  She was alive when you found her which was half the battle.  She is full term, and getting stronger every day!  Looking good.


----------



## Baymule

Allie fought the good fight. She is gone.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

oh how i hate that for you Bay...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh - so sorry you lost her!


----------



## Baymule

I am blessed in that I still have 2 healthy lambs. And more on the way. Every experience brings about a learning experience. I learned I can milk a sheep. She learned to run  away from me, far, far away. LOL I already knew I should’ve got it done sooner. Don’t be sickly when you have lambs coming, dunno how exactly to get around that. 

Scottie




 

Dinner



 

Miranda


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Miranda certainly  lost some of the tank look,  Dinner and  Scottie are adorable. ..I know its life, i know its farm living and i know it still hurts...hugs to you all and i hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Rammy

So sorry, Bay.


----------



## Louannx

So sorry Baymule.


----------



## Mini Horses

The two are lovely.   

Sorry for Allie


----------



## farmerjan

It's sad that you couldn't save the littlest triplet.  But there may have been more going on than you knew and sad as it is, better now than at a month or something.  And, unless I missed something, Miranda will still be here to have more next year, right?  So, she will do a good job of raising her 2, and you will get another ewe lamb to raise up for a future replacement and then a new bloodline mix with Ringo when he makes the change of address.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

So sorry about Allie, Bay....


Congrats on the other two.


----------



## Devonviolet

I’m soooo sorry, Bay!!!  I know how much you and DH wanted to save her!


----------



## Baymule

thanks everybody. I knew I was up against a stacked deck, but I had to try. As long as she was breathing, I had to try. I held her, kept her warm and comforted her. I knew it was coming and I couldn't stop it, but I could make her comfortable and let her die in love and dignity.

@farmerjan I think you hit the nail on the head. She was just so frail and fragile. It may not show in the pictures, but she had kind of a domed forehead, her siblings foreheads are flat and smooth. It reminded me of dwarfism. As I was trying so hard to save her, at the same time I was wondering what I was saving her for, at what point does "saving" her become cruelty for stretching out the inevitable, and if she lived, would she have the equivalent of human Downs Syndrome.

To her credit, Miranda did not abandon her lamb. I believe had Allie been healthy, Miranda would have raised all three lambs. Miranda is an excellent mother, has and raises twins with no assistance from me. And yes, I still have her, along with 2 of her daughters who are bred. Scottie gives me another Miranda daughter. I am excited to add Ringo as herd sire, and upgrading my flock.


----------



## Devonviolet

I must say, though. Miranda, Scottie and Dinner are all looking great! Those two little lambs are so cute!  I sure wish I could have watched that Sheep Milking Rodeo!


----------



## bethh

Rammy said:


> Ok so who called triplets?


I did, 2 girls and a boy. Does that mean I can have one?  Congrats.  They are so cute.  I responded before I read that Allie didn't make it.I'm sorry.  I'm glad that she had yall to love on her.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> I must say, though. Miranda, Scottie and Dinner are all looking great! Those two little lambs are so cute!  I sure wish I could have watched that Sheep Milking Rodeo!


Who says you would have been watching? Woman! I'd a'had you in the trenches, on your way to becoming a bonafied sheep wrangler! 

Seriously, I gave her grain in a big coffee can and while she stuck her head in it, I looped a dog leash around her neck, then nose and clipped the leash to the fence. Then Miranda taught me how sheep can do the Texas Two-Step! and the side step, the backwards-forwards step, the move the milk jar because I'm pooping, the swapping sides step......and y'all thought sheep couldn't dance!


----------



## Baymule

bethh said:


> I did, 2 girls and a boy. Does that mean I can have one?  Congrats.  They are so cute.  I responded before I read that Allie didn't make it.I'm sorry.  I'm glad that she had yall to love on her.


Ummmm…...I suppose you could have Dinner...….if you come visit and eat Dinner with us!  Scottie stays here! 

Oh wait a minute! I said WINNER! WINNER! CHICKEN DINNER! Haha, I will substitute lamb for chicken!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I have to admire you Bay, for  your grace at taking a hit to the heart,..... having the stregnth to look at the facts ... and the gumption  to get up and move forward....... but really, MILKING YOUR SHEEP....you are a wild child


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on the two live lambs. Sorry for the loss of the smallest. Haven't been on for a day or so and just caught all of this. Hope you have a few more new lambs here shortly to help you move fwd.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Who says you would have been watching? Woman! I'd a'had you in the trenches, on your way to becoming a bonafied sheep wrangler!



AN’ YA KNOW I WOUDA DONE IT!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm sorry you lost the lamb but you gave it your best.  Losing any of them was one of the hardest things to learn to accept and we have been lucky enough not to have lost but a couple of them.


----------



## Mike CHS

I meant to mention the milking.  I have a couple of my super docile ewes that I could probably milk but I'm not sure how physical it would be.


----------



## Devonviolet

I lost two little bucklings last year, and it was really hard. Thanks to Violet and Deo alerting us, I found them within what must have been minutes after they were born. I worked so hard to save them. But, their mama was sick, and she didn’t make it either. So, after a while you dry the tears, and focus on the survivers.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Might have to invest in a milking stand...justincase.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So sorry for the lost ewe lamb.  You did your best. 

Congrats on the two remaining ram lambs! They are beautiful!


----------



## Devonviolet

Actually it wouldn’t take much to build a simple one, to get her up off the ground. With Bay’s knees, it _has_ to hurt getting down on the ground.

The thing is . . . It would be helpful if you spent some time getting at least your most docile girls used to eating on the milk stand, while you sit next to it touching their precious pouch, so when you really need them to stand still, you put them up, on the stand at breakfast, and do your thing.


----------



## Baymule

Fooled you, I didn't get on my crapped out knees. I bent over, staring at the under belly of a teat staring me in the face. I practically had to stand on my head.....does anybody know if sheep poo is good for your hair?  No, I didn't drag my hair through the goo, I pull it back and tuck it inside the back of my shirt. 

I'm starting to think a milking stand would be a good idea.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baymule said:


> Fooled you, I didn't get on my crapped out knees. I bent over, staring at the under belly of a teat staring me in the face. I practically had to stand on my head.....does anybody know if sheep poo is good for your hair?  No, I didn't drag my hair through the goo, I pull it back and tuck it inside the back of my shirt.
> 
> I'm starting to think a milking stand would be a good idea.


It really is! I use it for everything.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

So sorry you lost allie You did your best, but she just wasn't meant for this world. Glad the others are doing fine. They are adorable and look great! I agree a stand is great for everything! Vaccines, trimmings, check-ups, milking and more!


----------



## Baymule

Y'all are talking me into one. How about posting pictures of what you have. Hey, it's my thread, I can hijack it with milking stands if I want to!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> @Mike CHS is going to sell me Ringo, his registered Katahdin ram.


Road trip!



Baymule said:


> Yup AND dragging my long suffering husband along with me!


And pick up @Latestarter on the way, he can navigate.



Mike CHS said:


> I have had a lot of dogs over the years but this one is going to stay with me in spite of how much she loves Ringo.


Well then it wouldn't be fair of you to not also keep Ringo, and in the house with Maisy when he is too old to do his job 



StarSpangledNubians said:


> ugh. Was kinda expecting to see lambs when I got to the end, guess not!


Worked for me! But then I didn't see the thread until I saw it was featured on the top of the page.
Really sorry Allie didn't make it Bay.



B&B Happy goats said:


> two years ago i kept two of my neighbors orphaned goats inside of my shirt for the day to get them to warm up


That must have been an odd fashion statement. Did you get a triple Z bra so they would each have their own "pouch"?



Baymule said:


> I'm starting to think a milking stand would be a good idea.


Yep. I built a shearing stand for the Alpacas. It is only 18" high but gets them up to a better height. Used scrap 2x4s for the vertical parts and the "frame", scrap hardwood flooring for the deck. I got some wheels at TSC so I could push it around by lifting only one end.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Road trip! And pick up @Latestarter on the way, he can navigate.


What about me???  I wanna go toooo!!!  

Yup! A milk stand is just the ticket!  When I do goat maintenance. I put the goats up on the milk stand. I check eyes, do an all over pat down, to make sure there are no lumps and bumps.  Give vaccines, copper bolus, and trim hooves. It would be worth it if alll I did was trim hooves on it.  Besides, when Angelica is on the stand, I can love on her, and she lays her head down in my hands.  It is so sweet!!! And it’s the only time she really lets me do that. 

I’ve trimmed hooves both ways - lashed them to a fence and on a milk stand.  Hands down, the milk stand is FAR easier.

Here's the one we built:


----------



## Baymule

I think my sheep would need side rails to keep them from flipping off the side and probably a step or shorter legs so they could get themselves up there. While we're at it, throw in a rear gate and lock their happy selves up! LOL maybe a top too......ok ok how about a cage?


----------



## Bruce

Only picture I have of mine. There have been several side boards added since this was taken. The front board is positioned such that their heads reach over and the clip attached to a screw eye to hold their heads RELATIVELY still has been moved to the far side.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I think my sheep would need side rails to keep them from flipping off the side and probably a step or shorter legs so they could get themselves up there. While we're at it, throw in a rear gate and lock their happy selves up! LOL maybe a top too......ok ok how about a cage?


  

Sure, you could put side rails on it, and a top, for that matter. If you have their heads in the stanchion. They can’t really back out, so save yourself and don’t add a back gate.  I needed it high enought that I could sit in a folding chair next to it. And that made it a little too high, for them to get up on. So, DH actually built a little separate 8” high deck, that they get up on first.  When they leave, they usually just want to jump down.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Only picture I have of mine. There have been several side boards added since this was taken. The front board is positioned such that their heads reach over and the clip attached to a screw eye to hold their heads RELATIVELY still has been moved to the far side.
> View attachment 55773


Thoes are some mighty big berries around your stand


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baymule said:


> I think my sheep would need side rails to keep them from flipping off the side and probably a step or shorter legs so they could get themselves up there. While we're at it, throw in a rear gate and lock their happy selves up! LOL maybe a top too......ok ok how about a cage?


I was going to suggest at least one side rail  I’ll have to see if I have any pics. I would try to keep the stand as short as you can tolerate. 

I would recommend being able to interchange the headpiece. This -> 


 

Is a great tool to have! It gives an even better hold than the headgate you would use for dairy goats. This is great for when you have to pull blood, work on the face area of a skittish ewe, etc. It does a great job at keeping them still. Don’t want to use for daily milking though.


----------



## Ridgetop

Check into Sydell equipment.  they have a bolt on stanchion head piece that attaches to a fence, bumper, etc.  Most stanchions fold up now to be portable for taking to fairs, shows, etc.  They may be expensive, but they are a necessity with goats and sheep.  Hoof trimming, etc.  You can also order optional side bars so the animal can't dance off the stand. 

If you want to make one they are easy to make.  DH made 2 double stanchions when we had al the dairy project so we could put 4 milkers on the stands at a time.  Saved the boys a lot of time milking before school.  Our machine milked 2 at a time, so 2 changing places while 2 were  hooked up to the inflations.  Look in goat books or just google milking stanchions and make it up ut of a few 4 x 4's, 2 x 2's and a sheet of plywood.  Ours had stanchion platform on each side with a head lock, and a seat in between each side.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sheep headpiece is great for fitting or shearing, but does not give the ewe any room to move around.  Plus you cannot grain her while she is in the headpiece.  I have both.  If you want to milk your ewes, a dairy stanchion is best since you can grain (ours had a small box built on the front for the grain to be measured into) while milking.  It keeps the animal calm and lets her associate the stanchion with something pleasant.  Ours consistently hopped on the stanchion when they were out of the pen in order to check for any grain left behind!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I think my sheep would need side rails to keep them from flipping off the side and probably a step or shorter legs so they could get themselves up there. While we're at it, throw in a rear gate and lock their happy selves up! LOL maybe a top too......ok ok how about a cage?


While you're picking up Ringo you could pick up that rotating flip table thingy that Mike has for trimming feet...might be able to milk 'em in there if they're strapped in and upside down!


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Baymule

A very svelte and trim Miranda





Who’s up next? Looks like it’s going to be Ewenique! She always has twins, but never sticks out like Miranda. Ewenique hangs low like a pot belly pig. LOL





And the milk picture!


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Wow, your sheep have some big udders!  Most of the sheep I have seen in person have udders the size of a baseball, a few had udders about the size of a grapefruit. Maybe it's because they were meat breeds?

Here is my stand, it looks kinda similar to Bruce's except mine is 6 feet tall and the platform they need to get on is 4 feet off the ground That hight definitely isn't recommended, lol. We didn't think it was that tall when we were making it. We added a ramp though and everyone walks up just fine. Best picture I have.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Those are some mighty big berries around your stand


Heck no, those are feathers! The stand is stored on the chickens' side of the alley, the boys never get past the gate. They have an always open door to the paddock (1 acre including the pond) on their side.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> A very svelte and trim Miranda
> 
> View attachment 55792
> 
> Who’s up next? Looks like it’s going to be Ewenique! She always has twins, but never sticks out like Miranda. Ewenique hangs low like a pit belly pig. LOL
> 
> View attachment 55790
> 
> And the milk picture!
> 
> View attachment 55791


I love sheep porn.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Heck no, those are feathers! The stand is stored on the chickens' side of the alley, the boys never get past the gate. They have an always open door to the paddock (1 acre including the pond) on their side.


I told you my eyes are bad ...sorry Bruce


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the pictures of stanchions, it gives me ideas on how to build one. Ewenique loves belly rubs when she is fat and pregnant and if I stop and walk away, she will follow me for more. LOL So today I rubbed her belly and massaged her udder, just to see if she'd let me. Sooooo the formula for milking Ewenique is belly rub, pull a teat, belly rub, pull a teat....


----------



## Mike CHS

You will figure it out.  I can see trying to milk a few of our smaller ones but most of ours are big enough to do some serious damage if they decide they don't want to be touched that way.


----------



## Rammy

You might do better if you take them out to dinner first and swear you will still respect them in the morning.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> You will figure it out.  I can see trying to milk a few of our smaller ones but most of ours are big enough to do some serious damage if they decide they don't want to be touched that way.


Really! They aren't milk goats! Touch their Lady parts and the fight is ON!! Most of my girls only let me touch them with the palm of my hand-while they lip feed from my hand. LOL  But I can see the value of milking the tame ewes, or taming them enough so I could milk them for the colostrum. A few bags of colostrum in the freezer might be a life saver for a lamb. I don't want to milk them on a regular basis, but the colostrum is a good idea. 



Rammy said:


> You might do better if you take them out to dinner first and swear you will still respect them in the morning.


They get breakfast and dinner, but no fancy restaurant or candlelight dinners.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Sooooo the formula for milking Ewenique is belly rub, pull a teat, belly rub, pull a teat


Bay, you know that foreplay is important!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Bay, you know that foreplay is important!


What do you think the belly rub is!!!


----------



## Bruce

Exactly!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baymule said:


> Really! They aren't milk goats! Touch their Lady parts and the fight is ON!!


This is one of the reasons why I love bottle feeding, I have had quite a time with some does. The first goats I ever milked were extremely wild, never touched, half feral kiko goats with no milk stand. Not fun! Our dairy does have given us a time also, but once we started bottle feeding they bonded with us and love to be milked. You are dead on, colostrum in the freezer is one of the best things you can have on hand. I always try to freeze a few quarts every kidding season. Thankfully we have not had an emergency, but several friends of our have and need a source of GOOD, CLEAN colostrum. Having it in the freezer has saved several kids. 

@Ridgetop When I mentioned the fitting head piece, I wasn't referring to using it during milking  It is just good to have on hand for pulling blood, tattooing, dealing with ear or face issues, etc. We have to use it to really hold a doe when trimming her hooves, she gets so crazy and risks injury. Once she's in the fitting head piece, she calms down and doesn't get the momentum to fight. We have found it to be a very safe way to immobilize a doe, but it certainly isn't to be used for every little thing. We use the milking stand headpiece for most things. 


I have started bringing our small stand whenever we have to take goats to our vet (generally for a healthy certificate/shows). It makes life a bit easier. You can see two of our stands here. The double goat stand (we have 3) was bought used from a dairy. The blue stand is one I bought used for $125. If folds down nicely and weighs about 50# so is easily transported to shows. We have a wood stand, but I can't find any pics of it. You get the idea though  You can see the fitting head piece, we were clipping faces.


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> Allie fought the good fight. She is gone.
> 
> View attachment 55737


I’m so sorry to hear about Allie. She was adorable. She was well cared for, loved, and led a short but charmed life. You and your DH gave her your very all.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

Bay,
So sorry about Allie  You and DH did all you could. Great news on Dinner and Scottie and can't wait to read about more lambs being born.


----------



## Ember Kinsch

Sorry for your loss bay


----------



## Baymule

I got a shot of Ewenique. She’s hanging low!


----------



## Devonviolet

WHOA!!!      That girl is carrying some SERIOUS lambs!!!  I’m going on record to say two for sure .. .. .. maybe even three.  Does the ram throw trips?


----------



## Devonviolet

BTW.  If you need any colostrum.  I have some in my freezer. It’s yours for the taking.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

I think she has tri doelings


----------



## Latestarter

Hey Dani! Haven't seen you in a while. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

She sure is packin them in,  looks about ready for belly dragging. ...is she wide ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Baymule

Ewenique always has twins, is a great mother and is very milky. She isn't wide like Miranda was, but she looks like a pot bellied pig I used to have. 

The ram, Speckles, was a twin, he is Miranda's son. So he is the half brother and Uncle Daddy to Miranda's ewe lamb Scotti.  I won't breed Scotti or any of the ewe lambs I keep back to him. I'll either sell him or send him to freezer camp. He is 3/4 Dorper and is very calm. Sometimes he comes up and sniffs my fingers and that's about it. His Daddy, Ramburger, was a jerk and would butt me any time my back was turned. I shook a plastic bag at him and chased him. Ramburger went to Freezer Camp.

If Ewenique has a ewe lamb, I will keep her. I probably won't keep any others from this lambing, they have singles.


----------



## Ridgetop

If you don't have any lamb colostrum, goat colostrum will do.  You can also raise lambs on goat milk.  The milk is not as rich as sheep mil, but they will survive and grow.  And your goats are already accustomed to being milked.  A lot of sheep people I knew kept a milk goat just in case they needed to bottle feed lambs.  An acquaintance came and got goat milk from us when his mare died after foaling.  It kept the foal alive until they could find a brood mare to accept it.  We supplied them with milk for about a month. 

There is nothing like whole, unpasteurized goat milk for raising orphaned animals - except goat kids.  I always pasteurized and heat treated for the goat kids.  A trick I used to identify which was pasteurized milk and which was fresh, I put blue food color in the pasteurized milk.  We drank our house milk unpasteurized, so the pasteurized stuff only fed the goat kids.


----------



## Mini Horses

I always kept colostrum from my mares, as well as milk after "in case".  If I lost a foal in birthing, I'd milk the mare a few days to keep the freezer suppled.   The donkeys too.   So you'd see tags with names/dates & type...LOL  Colostrum most important as the mares were all vaccinated, etc., but, tried to keep a few days worth for the foals to work onto goat milk.  Always had a few goats in milk.  Rarely needed more than colostrum as I'd normally get the foal to nurse.  Never had an orphaned foal but, did lose a couple during birthing issues.


----------



## Baymule

Back when I kept a lot of rabbits, I'd breed 10 does at a time, so I could foster kits on other does if I needed to. That was a long time ago and I haven't done the animal breeding thing since. I have been blessed with my sheep, they are good mothers, have their lambs and raise them. I am learning more as I go, when Ewenique has her lambs, I'm going to milk out some colostrum for the freezer, so next time I will be better prepared.


----------



## Mike CHS

We took the easy way out and bought colostrum from an Amish market.


----------



## Baymule

No Amish around here. From the descriptions of Amish vegetables and other goodies, I sure wish we had an Amish population nearby. I think there is an Amish community in the Beeville area, but that's too far away.


----------



## Mike CHS

The community of Ethridge has the largest Amish population in the south.  We have gotten to know several families and have really enjoyed getting to know them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

There can be some really nasty things in colostrum. CAE and Mycoplasma are two big things in goats.

I wont touch colostrum from any other farm with a 10ft pole.....

@Baymule fingers crossed for a ewe lamb from Ewenique!


----------



## Baymule

I didn't see Ewenique at the hay bale this morning, so I ran out to lay eyes on her. Nope. No babies. I've seen her swell up, bag up and look like that for 3 weeks!


----------



## Latestarter

Dang Bay... Have any fingernails left?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Got me excited for a nano second...but better to wait for all healthy lambs,  hope she goes before her belly gets  to dragging .... have a good weekend Bay


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Dang Bay... Have any fingernails left?


----------



## Bruce

A watched ewe never lambs.


----------



## Baymule

Ewenique’s pictures for today. She’s just got to pop soon! Definitely twins!


----------



## Ridgetop

I always heat treated my goat colostrum as well as blood testing each year for CAE.  Since heat treating takes a while, I kept heat treated colostrum from the previous kiddings for the new kidding year.  I ran 3 pasteurizers every morning, one heat treated as well as pasteurized which the others were pasteurizers only.  I used to heat treat with a thermometer on the stove but when the heat treating pasteurizers came out I immediately invested in one!  There is no point in raising kids on pasteurized milk if you give them raw colostrum!  Anyway, it is always a good thing to keep some colostrum in the freezer if possible. 

However it can be anyone's colostrum.  I wouldn't bother trying to get it from Miranda!  Even hobbling a kicking milk goat to the stand doesn't make the milking easy.  And an uncooperative goat or sheep doesn't let her milk down easily either.  I say let Miranda range free and milk someone else!


----------



## Baymule

I think Ewenique may be a little more receptive to milking so I can get some colostrum for the freezer. She used to bounce off the walls if I even got near her, now she will follow me for belly rubs. Poor swollen thing.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

Latestarter said:


> Hey Dani! Haven't seen you in a while. Hope all is well with you and yours.


Things were crazy for awhile had to change jobs and then with no spring and straight into 100 degree days life was just plain crazy here didn't have time to get on here  but things have slowed down a lot and yep so now have time to be on here. Have Unibun English Angora ready to kit any day now so excited for that and raising up a bunch of Heavy breed chicks to use for making my new Toad line in the Spring.


----------



## Baymule

Hanging out at the hay bale. 



 

Scottie and Dinner



 

Scottie.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Your making me want a lamb   scottie is a doll


----------



## Rammy

I want to come save Dinner. He's too cute to eat.


----------



## goatgurl

well ewenique, any time now.  so sorry you lost allie, some things just aren't meant to be.  my ewes are working slowly but surely towards lambing.  cookie looks like a volkswagon with feet, brownie isn't as wide but her belly is about to drag the ground.  the others are in different stages of puggieness.  won't be as long as it has been.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> I want to come save Dinner. He's too cute to eat.


Hop in your new vehicle, grab Ringo as you head south, then turn toward Texas. You can drop off Ringo, buy Dinner and pick up your order from @Devonviolet!

Don't forget to stop and visit your beau


----------



## Rammy

Smarta$$.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Rammy

Has Ewenique popped yet?


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> View attachment 56142


 Your so funny.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Has Ewenique popped yet?


Nope, still waddling around doing her best pot bellied pig imitation.


----------



## Sheepshape

It's about time to give her the 'lamb talk'. It involves going over to her, gently massaging her huge belly and whispering 'Today is the day' into her ovine ear. Something will definitely happen then. She may lamb, she may tread on your foot, or you might find yourself in a clean and shiny place with folk dressed in scrubs and pretending to empathise with your position....but something WILL happen.

Anyway, tell her that there's a big bright star in the east (over here it's Sirius) and that she can bleat all she like about being a virgin, but that she's about to give birth, and she doesn't have to wait for December 25th.

Has she started to show signs of lambing?....'dropped', off food (hardly any of mine go off their food), looking for quiet places, or scratching? Or is she going to be a 'stealth bomber' who you'll find walking around with her big twins?

I'll send a little 'birth accelerant' via the airwaves......my singing is enough to cause rams to give birth.

There....'birth accelerant' dispatched....today may (or may not) be the day.

Good Luck.


----------



## Latestarter

Sheepshape said:


> my singing is enough to cause rams to give birth.


----------



## Baymule

@Sheepshape it worked! You must have sent a VERY good accelerant, it rained last night and she had them in the barn! Ewenique usually has her lambs outside. 

Twins! Two of the prettiest, spotted lambs we have ever had. Without further ado, here they are!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!    'grats!!!   What are they (besides cute)?  M/F?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

LOVE, LOVE LOVE


----------



## Baymule

More pics. 

Do I look like a proud Lammy Grammy or what? LOL 



 

So spotted! 



 

My husband named this one Guitar for the face marking. 



 

Now for the sex reveal.......

Baymule releases 47 blue balloons 



Boys! Both are boys! DH was videoing and caught my plaintive cry, “Both are boys! How did I get so lucky? Just, just dammit!”


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations anyway since they are gorgeous.


----------



## Baymule

DH wants to keep one so bad, they are the spottiest, prettiest lambs we've ever had. I pointed out that they would not be breeding rams, we won't keep them. His lip pooched out..... They will be named Dinner. He said we could keep one for a pet, I pointed to the ewes and said we have pets. We can't keep one, they are named Dinner. He then said, "Ok, I'll name him Guitar-Dinner." So we are happy with the two healthy lambs, just wish one was a ewe.


----------



## Latestarter

Awwwww dag NAB it! Congrats on the 2 healthy lambs... So sorry they BOTH turned out so beautiful, only to have dangly bits...  <deep sigh> But, it's meat in the freezer or cash in the pocket down the road.   Hopefully next time you'll get an even prettier pair and at least one will be a ewe.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

They are adorable! Sorry they are rams, that sucks At least they are healthy and doing well.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> @Sheepshape it worked! You must have sent a VERY good accelerant, it rained last night and she had them in the barn! Ewenique usually has her lambs outside.
> 
> Twins! Two of the prettiest, spotted lambs we have ever had. Without further ado, here they are!
> 
> View attachment 56150
> 
> View attachment 56151
> 
> View attachment 56152




Its about time!! The accelerant worked. From clear across the pond.....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah but now all of us between Britain and Texas are either deaf or about to drop a lamb!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Yeah but now all of us between Britain and Texas are either deaf or about to drop a lamb!


So you can’t hear and you’re in labor? That’s gonna be one ugly lamb.....


----------



## Devonviolet

Congratulations on Ewenique's beautiful little ram lambs!  Too bad she didn't have at least one ewe lamb for you!



Baymule said:


> Now for the sex reveal.......
> 
> Baymule releases 47 blue balloons
> 
> 
> 
> Boys! Both are boys! DH was videoing and caught my plaintive cry, “Both are boys! How did I get so lucky? Just, just


  



Baymule said:


> His lip pooched out..... They will be named Dinner. He said we could keep one for a pet, I pointed to the ewes and said we have pets. We can't keep one, they are named Dinner.


   I can just SEE your DH pooching his lips out.   

I can also hear you saying, "I said we have pets. We can't keep one, they are named Dinner."    It's like y'all are right here in the room with me!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Yeah but now all of us between Britain and Texas are either deaf or about to drop a lamb!


  
I'm so glad I'm North of Bay!  @Sheepshape's song totally missed me and I can go to tonight's Christmas Party, resting assured I'm not going to drop a lamb!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> So you can’t hear and you’re in labor? That’s gonna be one ugly lamb.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> So you can’t hear and you’re in labor? That’s gonna be one ugly lamb.....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> So you can’t hear and you’re in labor? That’s gonna be one ugly lamb.....


SURE IS! I hope its a single.



Devonviolet said:


> I can also hear you saying, "I said we have pets. We can't keep one, they are named Dinner."  It's like y'all are right here in the room with me!


That is because you've spent time with her. I can't hear it in her voice. Though I have watched all the Tractor Time With Tim videos and when I read his comments responding to people I read them in his voice. It is kinda weird.


----------



## Rammy

Sheepshape said:


> It's about time to give her the 'lamb talk'. It involves going over to her, gently massaging her huge belly and whispering 'Today is the day' into her ovine ear. Something will definitely happen then. She may lamb, she may tread on your foot, or you might find yourself in a clean and shiny place with folk dressed in scrubs and pretending to empathise with your position....but something WILL happen.
> 
> Anyway, tell her that there's a big bright star in the east (over here it's Sirius) and that she can bleat all she like about being a virgin, but that she's about to give birth, and she doesn't have to wait for December 25th.
> 
> Has she started to show signs of lambing?....'dropped', off food (hardly any of mine go off their food), looking for quiet places, or scratching? Or is she going to be a 'stealth bomber' who you'll find walking around with her big twins?
> 
> I'll send a little 'birth accelerant' via the airwaves......my singing is enough to cause rams to give birth.
> 
> There....'birth accelerant' dispatched....today may (or may not) be the day.
> 
> Good Luck.



Is that where the term "banshee" came from?  Just kidding!


----------



## bethh

They are so cute.  Bay, you know I don't know anything about sheep.  The lambs are so adorable, do you every sell them?


----------



## Sheepshape

Those lambs are just adorable.....their coats are lovely.

Sorry that they are both boys. Just remember that ram lambs have a tendency to start off being the most cuddly things on the planet and end up being testosterone-fuelled butt-heads.


Rammy said:


> Is that where the term "banshee" came from?  Just kidding!


 That's about the shape of it.... But it seems that some of you can't hear the 'Song of the Siren'? ......no, well that's not me anyway....'Wail of the Foghorn' is more accurate.

And, look folks. Shepherds were supposed to BRING lambs to the Nativity, not bring them forth! But whatever you are your flocks may be having for Xmas.....may it be a happy, peaceful and productive one.


----------



## Baymule

bethh said:


> They are so cute.  Bay, you know I don't know anything about sheep.  The lambs are so adorable, do you every sell them?


Most of the time I have them presold, we take them to slaughter and sell by the pound as meat. Last year I didn't castrate the ram lambs, and as @Sheepshape said, they got to be butt heads and I sold them at 4 months old along with a ewe lamb that I didn't want to keep. This year, the ram lambs will be castrated so I don't have to put up with their foolishness. This year we will have them slaughtered, USDA inspected and I will advertise the meat for sale. We have been having them custom slaughtered which is not USDA inspected but since they were presold, it didn't matter.


----------



## Mike CHS

I liked the rate of growth when they weren't castrated but it restricted how we could use our paddocks so we won't be doing that this season.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations on the lambs. Sorry you didn’t get a ewe lamb.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I liked the rate of growth when they weren't castrated but it restricted how we could use our paddocks so we won't be doing that this season.


I don't have enough pastures to keep a group of hormonal teenagers away from all the girls! LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, they ARE really beautiful...boys.  Guitar looks more skunk across the head.    At least she had them without issue!  Guess you don't need me to tell you that you have quite a few to cut, right?   Hmmmm, how many more to lamb?   Yep dinner has to be an option with such numbers.     My goats start kidding in March, so my turn is coming.  

YEARS ago, when I raised minis, I had one mare who always had her foals at dinner time, 4-6 PM  Always!   She would stand by her stall door, you let her in and within an hour, a foal.  NINE times.  Was wonderfully weird. Rest of the time, she'd come up when called but on birthing day -- she went there alone & waited.    Wish the others had learned that.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> YEARS ago, when I raised minis, I had one mare who always had her foals at dinner time, 4-6 PM  Always!   She would stand by her stall door, you let her in and within an hour, a foal.  NINE times.  Was wonderfully weird. Rest of the time, she'd come up when called but on birthing day -- she went there alone & waited.    Wish the others had learned that.


That is an amazing story!!!!  NINE times! AMAZING!!!


----------



## Sheepshape

YEARS ago, when I raised minis, I had one mare who always had her foals at dinner time, 4-6 PM  Always!   She would stand by her stall door, you let her in and within an hour, a foal.  NINE times.  Was wonderfully weird. Rest of the time, she'd come up when called but on birthing day -- she went there alone & waited.    Wish the others had learned that.  [/QUOTE] The bright ones like to tell us (and know we'll be there to help if it's needed). I had an old ewe, Longface hitlived to a very ripe old age of approx. 14) who usually had triplets. She'd always come over to me an hour or two prior to established labour. One year, when having quads, she came over to me after feeding time (never missed her ewe nuts), and instead of going into the main area of the sheep shed, she stood and pawed the gate to the 'ewes with lambs' area. Clearly wanting to go in, I opened the gate and then opened a readied 'lambing jug'. She lay down. I left her with some extra ewe nuts. Later that evening, she was lying contentedly. Next morning, healthy and lively quads. Not quite up to the standard of your mare, Mini Horses, but demonstrates the same kind of wish to place themselves where they will have both a safe haven and some help if it's needed. 

You said your ewe went inside to lamb, didn't you Bay?   I'd guess partly to get out of the rain, and partly for 'place of safety'. And some folk call them 'Dumb Animals'.


----------



## Mini Horses

This little mare had always been stabled and was shown, so she had a very, very disciplined life.      First time, surprise.   2nd time, amazement.  Third, well it was obvious her stall was HER fortress....she never missed a year.   Never kept me up all night,  unlike many of them who did


----------



## goatgurl

the dinners are just adorable bay, and of course they are rams.  the cute ones always are.  just think of how many we'd keep if all the pretty ones were girls.  i'm like you with the castrating of all ram lambs this year, last years mob just got to nuts to fast.  romping and riding everything they could catch.  not happening this year.  day one find out they're boys, day two whack... end of story.  whos next?  mine are just starting to get their little wiggle pouches, not real udders yet, just wiggles.  i'm kind of anxious to start having babies.  I wish I could post pictures but don't have them on this borrowed computer.


----------



## Baymule

I have 4 FF this season. They probably won't lamb until February. Lambing is stretched out this time. Lady Baa Baa is round and fat, I wonder if she'll lamb on January 18......she's had 3 lambs for me and 2 of them were born January 18. Have 9 ewes total, 2 down, 7 more to go.


----------



## Sheepshape

goatgurl said:


> the cute ones always are


Then I'm blessed (or deluded or I need to change my glasses....probably the latter). My avatar is a ewe lamb....well now she's a rather large and fat .This is her last year




 

This reminds me....Merry Xmas and Happy New Year.

Or Arya.



 

And here she is now....friendly, fat and fertile.



 

Maybe 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder'......but Bay, those are beautiful lambs. I hope that they and mum are still thriving. Here's hoping that the next ones are ewe lambs.


----------



## Bruce

Sheepshape said:


> This is her last year


House sheep?!


----------



## Sheepshape

Bruce said:


> House sheep?!


Well, they shouldn't really be in there....but as you can see, my family ignore this rule......but DO have to clean up after the sheep and themselves......just as well that most of the ground floor has no carpet!







Here's a VERY old girl.....note the cataracts!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks @Sheepshape I really enjoy my lambs. I love the way that you love your sheep. A VERY old sheep with cataracts anywhere else would be culled, but your's comes in the house to visit!


----------



## Sheepshape

Baymule said:


> A VERY old sheep with cataracts anywhere else would be culled, but your's comes in the house to visit!


Thank you, Bay. That lovely old girl is called Minnie......she can see enough to find food/water/shelter etc. and we have no big predators which would attack her. She is retired from lambing as she had udder problems and anyway is just too old now! She lives with my lambs from this year, another retired and very fat old ewe, Bella and a brain-damaged ewe called Becky who has very limited vision. They are a happy little flock of utterly unproductive and time-demanding pets! But like most of my sheep they give a lot back by way of loving to be petted, easy to manage and generally a joy to be around (OH does NOT agree with my summing up!)

A lot of us on this site appreciate the unconditional love we get from these animals......most species respond well to being treated kindly. I know that a lot of folk see animal lovers as weak or stupid, but earning the trust of a different species without the ability to use verbal language is not always easy. Also, I cannot see why some folk feel the need to frighten species which are innately nervous. I know I'm 'talking to the converted' on this site in any case.
Compassion shouldn't be confused with weakness....and we will cull when we have to.

When are you thinking that you'll get your next lambs, Bay?


----------



## Baymule

Not until mid January and then I have a couple of FF that I expect to be due in February to the first of March. This year's lambing is waaaaay strung out, but I don't care. LOL Lady Baa Baa may be the next up, she has had 3 lambs for me, two of them born on January 18, I wonder if she'll do that again. Next year I'll be more organized..…..maybe.


----------



## Baymule

Things have been crazy here. Lady Baa Baa had a wee lamb yesterday morning, January 7. I didn’t even get a picture until today! But here she is! Her name is Dit Dot.


----------



## Baymule

Ewe, NOT wee! Stupid autocorrect.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, it is a wee lamb after all as well... Very pretty. I'm guessing a keeper? Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> Things have been crazy here. Lady Baa Baa had a wee lamb yesterday morning, December 7. I didn’t even get a picture until today! But here she is! Her name is Dit Dot.



I really like her markings.  I was going to a comment about her looking awful small for a month old but I haven't fully adjusted to the new month yet either.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Keeper I hope...she is very pretty


----------



## Baymule

I am so brain dead. I meant JANUARY, not December! Gonna go change that.


----------



## Mini Horses

Adorable!! She's just huggable!   Nice it was a ewe.

aaahhhh……that's why we are grandparents, not full-time moms!   We are not meant to be handling multiple little humans, for days, at this age.    You can sleep all weekend!!


----------



## Baymule

DH snapped this of me getting some lamb hugs.


----------



## Mike CHS

That must be 'Momma' behind you giving you THE LOOK.


----------



## Mini Horses

Agree, Mike.   She is looking for the baby!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

sweeeeeet !


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Such a sweet picture! Are your sheep pretty tame?


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> That must be 'Momma' behind you giving you THE LOOK.


That's Lady Baa Baa (the unfamous non singer) one of our original ewes. She is a good momma and I have 2 of her ewe lambs. 



Goat Whisperer said:


> Such a sweet picture! Are your sheep pretty tame?


Most of them will eat from my hand, several love attention and will follow me for scratches.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congrats are all your new lamby's, they are so cute. Really can't wait for our little ones to start arriving.

The boys are always prettiest here too. Soon as I see them, i know what sex before even looking. Pretty its a boy, plain/meh its a girl.


----------



## Baymule

Lil’ Cutie looks like she will lamb today or tonight. 
Bag. Check
Ligs. Check
Goop on rear. Check
Miserable. Check
Going off to hide. Check
HUGE. Check

This morning Lil’ Cutie, Moonpie and Lucy were at the barn, bellies sprawled out, I could almost hear the uggghhhh. LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Love waiting on babies......


----------



## Mike CHS

I wish I had taken a before and after picture of my two oldest ewes.  We wouldn't have bet that they were pregnant, no bag the day before they delivered, and they looked very little different the day after they lambed.

edit: one had 8 lb twins, the other an 11 1/2 ram


----------



## Baymule

I checked on her a little while ago, nothing.


----------



## Baymule

Obviously, Lil' Cutie lied to me yesterday. And is making no promises for today.


----------



## Bruce

Made you look! 
(I wonder how many times she will fall for that, will try again later)


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Ewe code!


----------



## Baymule

Here is Lil’ Cutie, spread out in all her glory. After she lambs, she is getting a hair cut and foot trim. I have several that also need a haircut and foot trim. Being FF’s I will let them slide until after they lamb.


----------



## Bruce

What are you going to cut? Looks like she is mostly shed out already.


----------



## Baymule

Several of them have that annoying mat on their backs. It doesn't seem to bother them, but it bothers me. Several also need their feet trimmed, but I will wait until after they lamb. First time mommas, they don't need the added stress of haircut and feet trimmed. Many of them will eat out of my hand, but start restraining them and that's a different story.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm always amazed at how strong these sheep are when you try to 'force' them to do something they don't want to do.


----------



## Ridgetop

Are your Dorpers still shedding out?  Ours finished in the spring and summer and have grown their new covers in now for winter.  Or did they keep last year's wool?  I pulled out the remnants of one ewe's coat while DS was trimming her rock hard hooves.  He was not pleased when she fidgeted so I had to wait for him to finish then did the rest while she was in the headlock.  the older ram looks a little patchy although he was a complete shed last summer.  Are you going to shear them?


----------



## Baymule

Most of mine shed out, a few kept a shaggy cover. It drives me nuts. I was plucking it out, but they hate that and run from me.


----------



## farmerjan

Most of the ones that do not shed completely, will have some wool sheep in them somewhere in the ancestry.  Some of our Dall's have some wool sheep in them.  You can tell as they also do not shed out as well.  The longer we have them and breed them, we have bred out alot of the wool influence and they shed out much better.


----------



## farmerjan

Love that little ewe lamb... but she isn't so little anymore.... they grow fast.


----------



## Mike CHS

Whether they shed perfectly or not doesn't make a lot of difference.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Most of mine shed out, a few kept a shaggy cover. It drives me nuts. I was plucking it out, but they hate that and run from me.


The reason that they hate it is that it is actually still somewhat attached.  It hurts for you to pluck it out.  Like pulling your hair.  Shearing/cutting is the only way to get that mat off.  A wool sheep does not shed.... we had sheep years ago, bought, that looked like they hadn't been shorn in several years.  It doesn't shed out.  So if there is some wool sheep in the background, they will not completely shed.  Don't pluck;   shear, cut or leave it alone. 
The wool influence can show up generations later, we have a ewe right now that has been here for 7 years.  Bred Dall every year.  Have kept 3 different ewe lambs,  always bred dall.  Got a lamb last year out of a grand daughter.... that has some wool.  Oh well.......


----------



## Baymule

Eve, Miranda’s daughter, had twins. One was dead, still in the sack, but it’s little head was out of the sack, Eve was trying to clean it up. I don’t know if it was born dead or if it died after birth. I didn’t dig around on the poor little thing to determine sex, I just buried it. The other one is a ram lamb, teeny tiny, frail and weak. Eve is trying to be a good mom, she keeps calling softly to him.

I hemmed her up in a corner, got a lead rope on her and tied her up. I finally got the little guy to latch on a few times. Eve obligingly moved her leg back to make it easier for him. I milked out maybe an ounce and dribbled drops on his tongue.

I plopped down on my butt to work with the lamb and to try for a little milk. Thanks for the fresh pile of berries Eve. I would hate to think I was sitting in old, dried berries.

We have to go into Tyler today. The good news is that it is not freezing and I have some colostrum in the refrigerator to give him this evening. I’m getting pretty good at Sheep milking!

@Latestarter how do I post that spoiler alert for graphic pictures? I took a pic of the lamb that didn’t make it.


















Liquid gold.


----------



## Mike CHS

Fingers crossed for the little girl.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well that sucks, sorry Bay...I hate loosing a animal at any stage of life....poor  Eve...at least the goat berries were fresh and hopefully  warm when you sat on them.....Hope the little man does well and thrives.....


----------



## Baymule

I hope he makes it, but I am not holding my breath. If he will just nurse, he'll be ok, but he is so tiny and frail. Y'all know me, I'll do everything I can, but the ultimate decision is up to Mother Nature. Eve is a first time Mom, I have 3 more FF's to go and 2 other ewes to lamb.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope he comes around.   A tummy full of that liquid gold will help set him right!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I hope he makes it, but I am not holding my breath. If he will just nurse, he'll be ok, but he is so tiny and frail. Y'all know me, I'll do everything I can, but the ultimate decision is up to Mother Nature. Eve is a first time Mom, I have 3 more FF's to go and 2 other ewes to lamb.



Sure do understand  that situation and it isn't  fun to watch...mother nature is amazing, but I often times wish she would make her mind up sooner than later when it comes to my animals fate 
Will be checking for updates. ...good luck


----------



## Baymule

Just went and checked on him. He is not so drawn up as he was, hopefully he is suckling. I took hay to Eve and she is snacking. 

I got to looking for Lil’ Cutie, found her behind the round bale. She was laying down, barely able to nibble any hay, so I pulled hay for her. She is fat and miserable.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That sounds encouraging


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I plopped down on my butt to work with the lamb and to try for a little milk. Thanks for the fresh pile of berries Eve. I would hate to think I was sitting in old, dried berries.


That was quite thoughtful of her! My hopes for the little guy and condolences on the one that died.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bay I hope your ram lamb will suckle and improve.


----------



## Baymule

I checked on the little guy when we got back from Tyler and again before dark. Eve had gone to the round bale and he went too. I was going to bring him in for the night, but I observed for awhile. sure enough, he got up and suckled. Eve is a very attentive mother and constantly talking to him. So I closed them up in the  night lot and shed.


----------



## farmerjan

Sounds like he is turning the corner.  If she is being a good mother, lots of little meals to keep his tummy full is the best.  He is pretty.(handsome?)   Can't fault her for the dead one, it just happens sometimes.


----------



## goatgurl

hope the little guy gets stronger and stronger.  when I got home from work today and found cookie and her triplets one was up nursing, one was laying down with its head up looking around and one was laid out flat on its side with its head drawn back and I thought, aww shoot she lost one, until it wiggled its ear opened its eyes, looked at me and jumped up to go get a snack.  looked dead dog dead when I first got there.  hope the old girl can feed 3.
  I have been told that a lot of dorper sheep don't always shed out until their 2nd year.  don't know if its true of not but it does look like your younger girls are the fluffiest.  will be interesting to see what their coat looks like next year.


----------



## Baymule

You are right @farmerjan. Life on the farm...but death is on the farm too. I am excited for this ewe, she is Miranda's daughter. Miranda is the ewe I started this thread on, the first few pages. Miranda always twins, has a cow udder and is a great mom. Eve is off to a rough start, but she is showing that she is a good ewe. I have another of Miranda's daughters, Lucy, that is due. Really happy to have two of Miranda's daughters. 

@goatgurl I don't have any shears....they are_ hair_ sheep, right? I think I'm going to take a pair of scissors to them. They might look like they got attacked by a horde of rabid, broken toothed chipmunks with a taste for raggedy wool, but I don't care.


----------



## Baymule

Well, my tiny little guy made it through the night. A storm blew in this morning, got 3/4” of rain so far. Temps are dropping, it was 70 degrees, now just below 60 and headed for 40 degrees. Eve is being an excellent momma, I am no longer worried about my tiny pocket lamb. She is taking good care of him. 

But look at what I got this morning! From Moonpie, daughter of  Lily, granddaughter of Lady Baa Baa, here he is! 




 



 

A healthy, strong, bouncing, little boy! Of course, he is beautifully marked, isn’t that in the Sheep Law somewhere? I’ve been worried about Moonpie, she hurt her back leg and has been hopping on three legs, only yesterday started putting weight on it again. She also is a good momma. 

Seven lambs so far, two ewe lambs, five future dinners.


----------



## luvmypets

Man tell your ram to give you some girls!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations on the lambs! I’m so happy the lil’ guy pulled through! Sorry about the lost lamb  

Hoping for some ewe lambs


----------



## Mike CHS

Looks like a stout little boy!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know you asked LS, but since he is having a rough time here’s a screenshot. 

Click the box (highlighted in read) 
Then click the spoiler button (yellow) 
It’ll let you name it and add what you want.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I don't have any shears....they are_ hair_ sheep, right? I think I'm going to take a pair of scissors to them. They might look like they got attacked by a horde of rabid, broken toothed chipmunks with a taste for raggedy wool, but I don't care.


Spring 2017 I had problems with the new electric shears on the alpacas. They were more "scissored" than sheared. Problems again last spring, I think they are just so dirty that the shears dull really fast.

I had purchased some hand shears so the boys were again partially electric sheared this past spring and half the rest was hand sheared (by me), the remaining part scissored (by DD1). Yeah not a real smooth looking job but who cares. I think this year I'll skip the electrics entirely. Besides having problems with them, I think the boys really don't like the sound. Laddie is particularly wild, maybe total silence will help that a little. Not holding my breath though. DD1 has already volunteered to NOT help remove his coat this year. She will help with Teddy, he doesn't like it but is a lot more calm.

The only downside of scissors is you have to open them after every cut where hand shears have a spring shape that opens them back up. I have a thing to sharpen scissors, you just open and close them with the blades in the slots a few times. Really easy to do frequently.


----------



## Baymule

I closed up the sheep again tonight. It is cold, 36 degrees, and still getting colder. I spread a bale of pine shavings for the little guys to snuggle in.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I closed up the sheep again tonight. It is cold, 36 degrees, and still getting colder. I spread a bale of pine shavings for the little guys to snuggle in.



Your a good sheep maaaaama, i am sure they appreciated  it very much


----------



## Baymule

Lil Cutie just gave me this. 




 



 

I see a nose! Another one!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Rammy




----------



## Mike CHS

Good girl.  She waited till you were around.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome  that you were there and got that picture


----------



## Baymule

Black headed one is a boy, white one is a girl.

Lil Cutie is being a good mom. Her udder was tender, the left side wasn’t milking. I plopped down, massaged her udder and pulled on the teat until I got a stream going. The massage must’ve felt good, she closed her eyes. LOL

It’s drizzling, cold, supposed to be sleet today. To keep the other two new babies warm and dry, I have them all in the lot and shelter.

I’m calling Eves little boy Bunny Rabbit, he’s no bigger than a cottontail. He’s tired.


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!  

Congrats on the twin lambs. What? Your aren't naming your ram lamb dinner?


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> WooHoo!
> 
> Congrats on the twin lambs. What? Your aren't naming your ram lamb dinner?


The tiny one in the corner was born earlier this week, he is Eve's baby. The biggest lamb was dead, he was alive, but teeny-tiny and weak. I will wether him, if he doesn't grow, I may put him on craigslist as a pet. Bunny Rabbit. LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

Awww!  Sweet!   

Sorry about the lost lamb.  I know it happens. But, we want all of our little ones to survive & thrive. It's just sad when they don't.


----------



## Baymule

The ewe lamb, white one, was on her feet and looking for breakfast much faster than the ram lamb. Lil Cutie kept side stepping them, it was plain that her udder was swollen and sore. BJ snapped a few pics of Lammy Grammy in action. 



 



 



 

We’ve had a great morning, how about y’all?


----------



## Mike CHS

Those kind of mornings is what it's all about isn't it?


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Those kind of mornings is what it's all about isn't it?


It sure is. We look at each other and say how we are happier than we have ever been. Life is good. God is Great.


----------



## Bruce

Given the weather you've been having I think it is nice Lil Cutie has an extra blanket on her back.
Glad the twins came out healthy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So happy for you, .........THAT is a beautiful day for sure ...love your pictures, you always look so happy with your animals Bay, I just love it 
Hope your not too cold and stiff from sitting, scooting  and all the other contortions  that go along with getting the milk flowing.....
Hot shower and dinner, pjs and your dear BJ  ...can life get any better  ............nope.........THIS  is as good as it gets


----------



## Baymule

Spent nearly 3 hours out there, I was so cold! I came in, and warmed up awhile, then took a shower. Then back out to do evening chores, check the babies, supper, feet up in recliner and talking to my friends.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Spent nearly 3 hours out there, I was so cold! I came in, and warmed up awhile, then took a shower. Then back out to do evening chores, check the babies, supper, feet up in recliner and talking to my friends.



  .... you did a fine job today ......momma


----------



## goatgurl

to cute @Baymule.  glad these came out without a problem, looks like she just spit 'em out like o plug of tobacco.  don't you just love sitting there and "helping" them get up and nurse.  I know darn well that 98 times out of a hundred they can do it on their own, i'm just so impatient and want to make sure they get a good first meal.  congrats on big healthy lambs.


----------



## Sheepshape

Glad things are going well. Keep the pics.coming


----------



## Mini Horses

Just catching up!   Congrats on new lambs.  Sorry about the one lost.  We know things are not in our control.   Love seeing the babes!   My goats start in about 3weeks.  Yikes -- coming fast.

I notice in those pics just how small the ewe teats are.  That's gotta be a hard milking.  My mini mares are like that.  Found a hand held human breast milker was perfect to more easily capture the colostrum & milk.  A few bottles and easy to store.

My goats are mostly full sized -- bigger everything


----------



## Baymule

Domino, Ewenique’s daughter, had a little girl last night.


----------



## Baymule

Lil Cutie’s ewe lamb was bleating pitiously, Lady Baa Baa is the grandma. Lady Baa Baa went to the lamb, sniffed her and guided her to the teat.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

SWEET 
, you are on the ewe roll now !


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Lil Cutie’s ewe lamb was bleating pitiously, Lady Baa Baa is the grandma. Lady Baa Baa went to the lamb, sniffed her and guided her to the teat.


Awww! What a good granny!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Awww! What a good granny!



I  believe it's  called a LAMMY,  not a granny.....
Granny would be for a goat


----------



## Rammy

Hey, @Baymule said grandma, so I said granny..


----------



## Mike CHS

Your ram had a busy few days.


----------



## Baymule

Only two more to go. Lucy is a FF and daughter of Miranda, I'm pretty sure that she is carrying twins. Lily is daughter of Lady Baa Baa and so far, has only singled, but she is looking big. It might be twins or a big single. I'm thinking single. We'll see!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Hey, @Baymule said grandma, so I said granny..


----------



## Baymule

Oldest grand daughter claimed naming rights to Domino's little ewe lamb. I told her something easy to say. 

Count is 4 ewe lambs, 6 ram lams, 2 lost.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Come...  bring on the ewes.....more, more, more


----------



## Baymule

Lily had a little boy last night. Of course he’s gorgeous. 7 boys 4 girls


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Handsome fellow ..but where are the ewes ? .....They all can't  be named dinner ......   come on ewes...


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Lily had a little boy last night. Of course he’s gorgeous. 7 boys 4 girls
> 
> View attachment 58008
> 
> View attachment 58009


Hes so cute!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh - congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS

That boy is too pretty to be named dinner.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> That boy is too pretty to be named dinner.


I’m thinking these gorgeous boys need to be named Dinner AND Sheepskin Coat. LOL LOL 

One more to go, Lucy, FF and daughter of Miranda. Looks to be carrying twins.


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> I’m thinking these gorgeous boys need to be named Dinner AND Sheepskin Coat. LOL LOL
> 
> One more to go, Lucy, FF and daughter of Miranda. Looks to be carrying twins.


I bet Lucy will give you that show stopping ewe lamb


----------



## Baymule

I went out to feed this evening in the rain. All the sheep and lambs were under the shelter, except Lily and her brand new lamb. They were out in the rain, the lamb hunched up. I turned right around and went to the house for a fluffy towel. I scooped up the little guy, wrapped him in the towel and Lily ran ahead to the shelter. I rubbed him down and gave him back to his mom. 

Mother Nature takes care of newborns. The lamb's outer fur was wet, but next to his skin was dry.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Lily had a little boy last night. Of course he’s gorgeous. 7 boys 4 girls
> 
> View attachment 58008
> 
> View attachment 58009


----------



## Bruce

So now we have to refer to you as Mother Nature Baymule?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> So now we have to refer to you as Mother Nature Baymule?


Nope, I was referring to the lamb having an underfur that kept him dry, as in, Mother Nature provides for newborn animals.


----------



## goatgurl

miss @B&B Happy goats I believe a lambs grandmother is called a Lambie grammie.  I may be wrong but that is what my babies call cookie who is grammie to most of the lambies at my house.  
@Baymule I had the same thought about my spotted ram lamb, he would make a pretty rug.  gonna look into that.  more pretty babies, congrats.


----------



## Mike CHS

goatgurl said:


> miss @B&B Happy goats I believe a lambs grandmother is called a Lambie grammie.  I may be wrong but that is what my babies call cookie who is grammie to most of the lambies at my house.
> @Baymule I had the same thought about my spotted ram lamb, he would make a pretty rug.  gonna look into that.  more pretty babies, congrats.



We are going to leave the ram lamb of our spotted ewe intact.  He is a BIG boy and I'm wondering what kind of ram he might make.  Worst case, he can go to the freezer but if he is built like his Lambie grammie, he is going to be a wonderful ram for a commercial herd.


----------



## Baymule

I misplaced the red coffee can I use for a Feed scoop. Couldn’t find it, looked all over the portable building, nope. Gone. I’m losing my mind, I just had it! 

Bump! Bump! Bump! BAA! BAA! BAA! I found it.


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## frustratedearthmother

It happens, lol!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Bump! Bump! Bump! BAA! BAA! BAA! I found it.



Sooooo helpful!!!!    She was bringing it to ya! 
Oh, listen, I would absolutely have to keep that little gorgeous boy.  Well, at least until he misbehaved!    Are you SURE there are balls and not teats?   Did you cry?   I would have, even thought you "knew" it was a boy.


----------



## Baymule

My husband really wants to keep one.....I can take the balls off, but I can't put the va-jay-jay ON!


----------



## Rammy

They can in Sweden.


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Bruce

They do it here as well but I'm pretty sure the plumbing doesn't work with respect to procreation.


----------



## Baymule

Lucy, FF and daughter of Miranda. Twins. This makes 13 lambs. Since Lucy isn’t very trusting I haven’t checked them too closely. They still have to get up and suckle.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on the lambs!


----------



## Mike CHS

You have that color going on this season.  Is that the last of them or more still to come?


----------



## Baymule

FINALLY!! I have a black and white spotted EWE LAMB! The red head is a boy. The ewe is cold, hunched up and still hasn’t suckled, the boy has made numerous trips to the milk bar. I may have to tie Lucy up to get the little girl to latch on. I took them up to the barn under Trips watchful eyes.


----------



## Baymule

This is the last of them. The ewe wouldn’t suck. I called BJ and he ran a bottle out to me. I had a time catching and tying Lucy up, I milked out some milk. I squeezed drops out on the lambs tongue, then milked Lucy again. BJ had run out in flip flops, Lucy stomped his toes while he helped hold her, not to mention his feet were cold! I milked Lucy 3 times, the lamb finally sucked the bottle. Then more Sheep wrestling, putting the lamb up to the udder, squeezing the teat, standing practically upside down and being rewarded by a baby lamb latching on and suckling. I finished morning chores, keeping an eye on the baby. She has it all figured out now and is catching up to her brother.

My good husband made me more coffee. When I finish it I’m headed for a shower. I’m covered in poop and lambing goop. It’s been a good morning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good for getting that baby fed!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I love you Bay....you are just too dang cool , congratulations  on your beautiful ewe


----------



## luvmypets

I told you Lucy would pull through


----------



## Baymule

This is the ram I used. I raised him from last year. His mother is Miranda, full brother to Eve and half brother to Lucy, Lil' Cutie, Domino and Moon Pie. 







I put him on Craigslist for sale, no response. He has a date Wednesday for slaughter. Too bad, he throws nice babies and has a good disposition. But we will have Ringo for the next season and don't need two rams. 

I will, as usual slaughter the ram/wethers and keep the best of the ewes, I have 5 from this lambing and so far, they all look real nice. Three of them are twins, two of them are singles.


----------



## Mini Horses

AT LAST -- a colored ewe.   Looks to be a good ram, shame he's not making more ewes!!   But, appears he will make nice lamb chops.

So, at what point do you feel you will hold a ram more than one season?


----------



## Baymule

When I bring Ringo home. He will stay forever. I’ll just get another ram and have two, LOL. 

The ram we are taking to slaughter is VERY related to most of the flock, except 3 ewes. 

At some point I want 2-3 registered ewes to go with Ringo. I will probably cull out one or two of this years ewe lambs. If I keep them all I’ll have 14 ewes. Looking to have a flock of 12 ewes.


----------



## Dale HWA

Baymule said:


> Looking to have a flock of 12 ewes.



This is the same number i'm looking to get up to. We own 10 acres up in canada and the get the better part of 3.5 acres to share with our guardian llama. I hope 12 ewes will produce enough lambs to pay for the Hay they eat over the winter.

How many Lambing jugs do you have for 12 ewes?


----------



## Baymule

@Dale HWA  I don't use lambing jugs. Never have used a heat lamp either. Most of the time they lamb outside. I have a few that will go to the barn and lamb. This year I had 2 FF that lambed during the daytime. Most of the time they lamb at night and surprise me the next morning. They are hair sheep and pretty hardy. We have a mild climate here too. We do have snow sometimes, last winter it got to 14 F and we had snow. But our snow is generally gone in 3-4 days. This winter we have had rain, cold, in the 20'sF and 30'sF. I have a sheep lot with a 20'x24' lean to "roof" with a small shelter in it that has walls. If it is particularly cold and rainy, I will close them up at night in hopes of them not giving birth out in the cold rain. I fluff up the inside of the little shelter with compressed bags of pine shavings, the lambs snuggle down in them.

I had 9 ewes to lamb this season. 15 lambs were born, lost 2 for a total of 13 live lambs. 5 of them are ewe lambs, looks like I will keep 4 of them. I castrate the boys and name them Dinner. LOL

 Are you going to fence in more acres for the sheep so you can rotate pastures? What type of grasses does your farm have? Would love to see pictures. Would you please put your general location on your avatar? It is nice to know what part of the world you are in and it keeps you from having to announce it in every post. LOL

Most important of all, welcome again to the forum. I am glad to have you here and hope you like to "talk" a lot about sheep!


----------



## Baymule

We took our ram to slaughter this morning. I have to say that I felt bad about it. He was a good boy, not aggressive, threw good lambs, and was just a nice ram. I was coaxing him out of the trailer, calling him Baby and talking sweet to him. I told Mr. Jim that I felt bad about bringing him in. Oh well. We went back later for the sheep skin. Mr. Jim had already salted it. It is in the freezer for now until I decide if I am going to send it off or do it myself. I am keeping the hides this year, so many gorgeous, pretty BOYS!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sorry Bay...., sucks when practically  and  reality have to collide....he had a great life with you...lucky little man lamb.... enjoy that jacket !


----------



## Baymule

My sister thinks I am a horrible person for eating the animals I raise. My food has names. Yet, she will eat meat from the store. Haha, if I show up wearing  a lamb skin coat, she will think me a total barbarian. And she will be right. BWA-HA-HA-HA!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Once I got used to the idea of eating Hoss, I was OK with the rest of them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I still will do two at a time, then i don't  know who is dinner.....even with the chickens and rabbits, .....


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> I still will do two at a time, then i don't  know who is dinner.....even with the chickens and rabbits, .....


I write names on the bags......told you I was a barbarian......


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> I write names on the bags......told you I was a barbarian......


Absolute madman


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I write names on the bags......told you I was a barbarian......


Lol...you are ....my husband would die, almost had heart failure when i flushed the dead chickie, told him it was good for the septic tank ..... i read that on BYH....MUST BE TRUE !


----------



## farmerjan

When we do a beef, there is very little of the last one left.  Plus, I like to know if the animal is tender and has good flavor, so the packages are marked or put in a different freezer.  I keep a chart of who was killed what year.  But again, they are alot bigger, and the total meat lasts longer.   Put a brown swiss in the freezer and the meat was tough.  I was glad to know that.  Any of the "tough meat" or cuts I didn't use, went to the processor that made my bologna and beef snack sticks, and chipped beef, and summer sausage,  and hot dogs,  etc.  The ground beef was fine of course, but the steaks were tough so they all went into something else.  That was the 2nd swiss I had  done that wasn't as tender as I wanted.  Don't raise anymore swiss cross unless they are going to be processed up differently.   The jerseys are much more tender and well marbled.


----------



## Bruce

There is that. if you are raising animals to eat, it does pay to know what went into the ones that were great and those that were, well not so great.



B&B Happy goats said:


> I still will do two at a time, then i don't  know who is dinner.....even with the chickens and rabbits, .....


That's one way to get over a mental stumbling block!


----------



## Baymule

I let my husband rave about the chicken and dumplings, go back for seconds, then ask him "How was Lola?"


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I let my husband rave about the chicken and dumplings, go back for seconds, then ask him "How was Lola?"


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I write names on the bags......told you I was a barbarian......


----------



## Bruce




----------



## RollingAcres

This might be cruel, but I think @Bruce should put a label with the name of one of his hens on a store bought chicken...


----------



## Bruce

That would probably fall flat since I do the cooking. 

I have gotten permission to make roast chicken on rare occasion. DW and DD2 aren't real fond of chicken. Now since I get to actually roast one now and again (which probably means 3 or 4 a year max, I need to find someone that has real chicken rather than store franken chickens. I know there is a guy at the Farmer's Market that has both rabbit (I'm sure that would be a no go) and chicken but the market doesn't open until May. There is a winter market down in Burlington every other Saturday but I don't think I want to drive 50 miles round trip for a chicken.


----------



## RollingAcres

Have you tried looking up to see if there's a website for the Farmer's Market? I know some FMs have websites and they list their vendors on the site. From there you can look up the vendor's info and maybe contact that guy to see if you can buy chicken (and perhaps rabbit) from him.


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> I still will do two at a time, then i don't know who is dinner.....even with the chickens and rabbits, .....



Most times several chickens are in the freezer party,  such a mess so I like to get it done and move on.     The chickens don't bother me as those with any "special" considerations are normally here for the duration.  Those extra boys that hatch, eat well so that I can.

Bay does a LOT of her own -- but, notice the sheep go to slaughterhouse.  Some things are "better" left to others.  It helps to soften the "personal" issues.   Once  a chop or steak, I don't remember their name.


----------



## Bruce

That is a possibility. Well I looked them up, they link to a FB page. Can't see the Members unless you do FB, which I don't.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I have to do it that way more for my soft hearted husband, lol, he leaves when a goat starts to Holla  in labor, let alone help butcher anything ....


----------



## RollingAcres

@Bruce if you want to give me the name of that guy I can look it up on FB and get his contact info for you. You can PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Bruce

I don't know his name! Though, now that I think of it I think I know the farm name. OK, found THEIR FB page, has address, phone and email!

OK emailed, thanks for the suggestion RA.


----------



## Dale HWA

hahaha, I've found my people here! I'm all about putting things in the freezer that I know what has gone into them. Last year i got to take a Deer off a private ranch, that was so nice! this year im looking forward to see how many lambs we get, if its more than 2 rams, 1 will go in my freezer, I'll probably spread it around with my family as well.
We hatched some chicks over the christmas break so they are almost 8 weeks old now, Im waiting to see which are roosters... then off to the chop block!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Dale HWA said:


> hahaha, I've found my people here! I'm all about putting things in the freezer that I know what has gone into them. Last year i got to take a Deer off a private ranch, that was so nice! this year im looking forward to see how many lambs we get, if its more than 2 rams, 1 will go in my freezer, I'll probably spread it around with my family as well.
> We hatched some chicks over the christmas break so they are almost 8 weeks old now, Im waiting to see which are roosters... then off to the chop block!!!



Isnt it great to find your way into your herd ?


----------



## Mini Horses

Dale HWA said:


> We hatched some chicks over the christmas break so they are almost 8 weeks old now, Im waiting to see which are roosters... then off to the chop block!!!



They will show the neck feathering sooner than you think.  BUT -- if they are from a laying flock, you will need to keep them a few months to get size that is worth the effort.   I often pen mine & feed them out after 16 weeks.   Traditionally I keep the heavier types for just this purpose. Good eating.

Heck, I've got one hen who has decided to go broody this past week!
It's to early for me but, she's at it...so, I will set her a nest in about 3-4 days, once I am sure she is committed. What the heck  Next month I'll have 3-4 more.  I love my broody hens.


----------



## Dale HWA

B&B Happy goats said:


> Isnt it great to find your way into your herd ?



HAHA yes! no one else i know wants to geek out on Sheep and lambs, My Sister-in-Law loves chickens, shes a self admitted chicken lady. but me, I'm a sheep guy!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Goat woman here, but love all farm animals......two banded bucks and , chickens and rabbits will do our freezer this fall along with some veggies.....love it


----------



## Baymule

@Dale HWA you are right. You have found your people!


----------



## Bruce

Dale HWA said:


> HAHA yes! no one else i know wants to geek out on Sheep and lambs, My Sister-in-Law loves chickens, shes a self admitted chicken lady. but me, I'm a sheep guy!!!


Send your SIL over to BYC! Lots of geeky chicken people over there.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Baymule said:


> BWA-HA-HA-HA!!!!





Baymule said:


> I am keeping the hides this year, so many gorgeous, pretty BOYS!


(selective editing) So glad I am not one of those gorgeous, pretty BOYS!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Gorgeous babies Bay!

I believe we need new pictures though


----------



## Baymule

I am going to keep 4 of the ewes. I have decided to halter break them so I can stake them out in the yard where I WANT them to graze. LOL Anybody halter break their sheep?


----------



## Mike CHS

We have done a couple and it's just a matter of waiting them out.  Put the halter on and wait for them to accept it.  Like anything else, it needs to seem to be their idea of what they want.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have done a couple and it's just a matter of waiting them out.  Put the halter on and wait for them to accept it.  Like anything else, it needs to seem to be their idea of what they want.


----------



## Roving Jacobs

I showed some lambs last year so halter broke them and they're so much easier to handle now. I'm definitely planning on halter breaking any keepers in the future.

What I did is start by just haltering them and offering a handful of grain and when they ate it I let them go. Once they were comfortable eating from my hand in the halter I worked on getting them to walk a step into the pressure of the lead then they got the handful of grain. Worked from there up to walking around calmly following the grain hand. It only took 4-5 short sessions and they paraded around like pros.

I know plenty of people just tied them up and wait them out but my jacobs will fight it like crazy and I didn't want to risk them breaking horns.


----------



## misfitmorgan

We just wait until they are a couple weeks old and put the rope halters on them loosely with the lead dragging, when they stop fighting the halter and start ignoring it, we take it off. Rinse and repeat, until they no longer care when you put the halter on, then we start holding the lead...do that until they stop pulling and start acting normal, remove halter, rinse and repeat until they simply dont care anymore. Then start doing the halter on and walking, etc. It's all baby steps but it doesnt take long, like Roving said a few sessions and they are good to go.

Works the same with goats. As a kid Big boy was broke with a halter and then broke to a collar so he is completely fine with either one which makes him super easy to work with. Most all of our stock has had halters or collars on at some point and kids/lambs are so much easier then as adults. Put a halter on Ivy and she will try to kill herself getting it off...collar she doesnt care much.

I think any method you use the results are pretty quick. I know a lot of people do the fence tie thing Roving mentioned but only user supervision and I know the younger you start the easier it is and the less likely they will hurt themselves.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the tips. Patience and kindness is the winner.


----------



## SA Farm

Yeah, this is great! Thanks, guys. I’ll be using some of those ideas for my lambs too


----------



## misfitmorgan

That's is for you @Baymule. I made a lamb halter today to start training duke.  This morning we had a 15 minute session with her just wearing the halter, she tired to rub it off a few times. The pictures are this evenings 20 minute session. After about 5 minutes she didn't care it was on and was busy trying to eat that box and play with her friend. Btw that's the boy bottle lamb next to her.


----------



## Baymule

Sheep halters are just sorta looped over their head and around their nose. Looks easy to rub off, how did you keep it on her?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Baymule said:


> Sheep halters are just sorta looped over their head and around their nose. Looks easy to rub off, how did you keep it on her?


I make my own halters for lambs/kids. They are smaller over the bridge of the nose and also stay snug better. They are just plastic baling twine braided and then made into a halter with an about 8" nose band. I think is just the material being not as smooth as the normal rope sheep halter that keeps it on better.


----------



## Baymule

I ordered one and it fell right off when it wasn’t kept tight. Good on you for making your own.


----------



## Mini Horses

Like goats, sheep can be trained.  Start young.  Most of my does wear collars, can be lead but they tend to pull you, unlike a horse who will work with voice & halter pressure commands.  The goats/sheep can be trained -- takes longer & more patience than a horse.  Halters, wow, lots of adjustments are best to fit their nose, head, etc.   You can look at Jeffers and find halters.  Personally, I find a heavy collar works well for a tie out.   Both of my bucks are used to tie out and I can use them for that.  My older one was the previous owners "lawn mower" LOL.  She had him since bottle baby, so he's done that for years.  Now, at over 200#, be sure he's tied tight!     It sure helps them to be moved around when lead broke.


You needed a little something more to do, right??


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> You needed a little something more to do, right??




How* EVER* did you know?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Just get three pieces of twine, tie a knot at one end, braid them, tie a knot at the other end, melt both ends into a smooth ball(not the knot itself). Measure 8" from the  end of the rope and follow this tutorial.




Where he talks about the three loops lining up just shove it thru a spot on the braid. The entire process took me about 10 minutes including the braiding and melting.

I also made a horse halter/lead in the same style later that day just with a 5 strand flat braid instead.


----------



## Baymule

5 strand flat braid? I wish I were so talented! My expertise stops at a 3 strand braid.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Baymule said:


> 5 strand flat braid? I wish I were so talented! My expertise stops at a 3 strand braid.



5 strand is actually easier then 3 strand....you can do it i'm sure.


----------



## Baymule

That looks easier than falling off a log. Always use the outside string. Thanks for that!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Baymule said:


> That looks easier than falling off a log. Always use the outside string. Thanks for that!


 Super easy and you're welcome Bay


----------



## Baymule

We weaned 13 lambs today. The oldest were 4 months old, the youngest were 2 months old. They and their moms are out there yelling their lungs out. Planning on keeping 4 ewe lambs. All the ewes are in pretty good shape, except 1 and she always gets dragged down. She bounces back pretty quick. After their milk dries up, they will get pasture #2, it is full of clover right now, along with other grasses. That will put them back in condition. Then I'll put Ringo with them.


----------



## Mike CHS

When we pulled our oldest to wean the neighbor was outside and heard it all.  He went in and told his wife, he wondered if we were butchering some since there was so much yelling.


----------



## Bruce

Guess you'll have to warn them next time so they can go on vacation for a few days.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Hopefully they get a lot quieter quickly. Our seem to last about 3 days then the noise is way down.


----------



## Baymule

Even though lambing is over, they are weaned and on their way to being all grown up, I have a funny to share with y’all. 

The lambs were grazing the yard. I heard them yelling and Carson barking the alarm, then saw them shoot across the yard in terror. Carson was bristled up like a porcupine and barking. In case you want to know, Trip was in the house snacking on pork trimmings with BJ and Paris was nor alarmed at all. 

What was the source of all the commotion? A wether had found the horse Feed bucket and the bail was around his neck and one leg. He was terrified, doing his best to catch up to his friends. They were terrified, doing their best to run away from the Bucket Monster. Carson was terrified, but doing his best to scare the Bucket Monster away. 

About the time I caught up with the Bucket Monster, he slipped through the bucket handle and was free. The lambs were still traumatized so I got a little Feed and spoke softly to them. The nosey wether was the first to come to me, then they all crowded around. Crisis over, with a shake of their tails, they went back to grazing


----------



## SA Farm

Aw, poor bucket monster


----------



## Rammy

Bucket Monster just wanted a little love. Mean ol lamb and Carson...................


----------



## Bruce

Interesting that the LGD's knew there wasn't a threat to their charges.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Interesting that the LGD's knew there wasn't a threat to their charges.


Yeah, "Mom can handle this, yawn."  I was afraid that he would break a leg, but he was ok.


----------

